# Hunting from dog's viewpoint



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is from a friend of mine. Hastings Island is the hunting club we both belong to.

"Hey Vwalkers.

Last weekend, we strapped my GOPRO camera on Diamond's back at Hastings.

Check out my video if you want to see pheasant hunting from a Vizsla's perspective.

http://youtu.be/CBTv1q-_xYY
[/color]
The still parts are more interesting and easier to watch.

She investigates a hot spot at about 2:00 and finds/points/retrieves a bird starting at 3:15.

Dane"[/color]

I'll forward any comments back to Dane about what you thought. 
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its hard to watch due to all the movement.
How old is his dog?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I love it! I think the Go Pro camera is a great thing in this modern age. I have been sharing many Go Pro clips of pointing dogs in action with some of my coworkers. We are from a generation of "new to hunting" I got tired of trying to explain the thrill of hunting with a dog and just started emailing Video clips like this. I really think that this is the type of media that will make the next generation of hunters and stewards of the land. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a fantastic idea! Can you get pics of the setup? I'm wondering if there's a better way to mount the camera. Some sort of dog version of a steadicam. Just thinking aloud here. Thanks for sharing, Rod.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That video was brill, I felt I was on it's back, in fact I feel quite knackered now. I am off to Amazon to buy a collar camera.. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! What a cool video, RBD!! Starting out, the dog is clearly enthused, but the excitement really picks up during the retrieve! This sure illustrates the indefatigable nature of the Vizsla. So happy to do what he was bred to do! ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The GoPro Hero 3 Black edition the Best

will give you a better wider and steady not perfect profile and stop the narrowing effect

Built in Wi-Fi ready
12mp burst greater low light performance and 1440 /1080 fps HD
waterproof and a better stability then THE HERO 2

chest mount a must
2x faster processor
enhanced audio

make sure your sd cards are biggens

and buy 2 back op rechargeable batteries

Name the sport on fun there awesome ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy after watching your video I went on to Amazon, and saw an EASYPIX video camera for the dog collar..half price at only 40 English pounds, so I am blaming you when my Wife tells me off for spending more money on Darcy... ;D


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

That is awesome. Thank you for sharing. I think I remember on a gopro forum a while back where people were using a software to help steady the the shaky problems in some of their action footage. Might be something worth researching.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Strap a Go pro to me and see how slow I move thru the field - I push PIKE in the right direction - wind and cover - he always knows best - LOL !! till you have been in a bird field with everything just right - yet 2 see a TV program that captures it - I go with the PRO PIKE - LOL !!!!!!


----------

